# WHM/cPanel 11.50 Now in RELEASE Tier



## mitgib (Jun 15, 2015)

http://app.scsend.com/?q=email/view/14Z4w3NPNGTYdJ3R1fJyKuciMulaQbblL0

Been using 11.50 on CentOS 7 for a month? now, and it has finally hit RELEASE.

Greylisting

You can protect your server against spam with Greylisting, a nifty new feature that intelligently rejects unverified emails.

At least they were not 11 years behind on greylisting like they were with IPv6 support


----------



## KuJoe (Jun 15, 2015)

Is that the biggest feature? I've had greylisting as an option for years on my cPanel installs but I don't think I've enabled it. If you're concerned about spam and want to venture out of the cPanel features and SpamAssassin's resource usage I recommend getting ASSP Deluxe for $32 for a year and see what you think (or $100 for a lifetime license, after renewing our license for a few years I ended up getting the lifetime one).


----------



## iWF-Jacob (Jun 15, 2015)

KuJoe said:


> Is that the biggest feature? I've had greylisting as an option for years on my cPanel installs but I don't think I've enabled it. If you're concerned about spam and want to venture out of the cPanel features and SpamAssassin's resource usage I recommend getting ASSP Deluxe for $32 for a year and see what you think (or $100 for a lifetime license, after renewing our license for a few years I ended up getting the lifetime one).


ASSP's interface though... Oof, that's a bit rough. That being said, it does do a great job.


----------



## mitgib (Jun 15, 2015)

KuJoe said:


> Is that the biggest feature? I've had greylisting as an option for years on my cPanel installs but I don't think I've enabled it. If you're concerned about spam and want to venture out of the cPanel features and SpamAssassin's resource usage I recommend getting ASSP Deluxe for $32 for a year and see what you think (or $100 for a lifetime license, after renewing our license for a few years I ended up getting the lifetime one).


I started using http://efa-project.org some time ago, only costs me a KVM instance and I use it to filter about 40k inbound emails a day.

ASSP sounds too much like ASP and something to do with Microsoft, and I'd hate for my servers to catch poverty


----------



## KuJoe (Jun 16, 2015)

iWF-Jacob said:


> ASSP's interface though... Oof, that's a bit rough. That being said, it does do a great job.


Luckily you pretty much configure it once and it's done. I don't think I've had to visit the ASSP interface in WHM since last year.



mitgib said:


> I started using http://efa-project.org some time ago, only costs me a KVM instance and I use it to filter about 40k inbound emails a day.
> 
> 
> ASSP sounds too much like ASP and something to do with Microsoft, and I'd hate for my servers to catch poverty


I'm using the actual ASSP software (ASSP Deluxe is just a plugin for WHM/cPanel) on a VPS for my free web hosting but only for outbound e-mails so it scans e-mails leaving my server and can flag them as spam the same way it scans inbound e-mail. Pretty nifty.


----------



## AMDbuilder (Jun 16, 2015)

I believe the focus was on adding CentOS 7 support.  That being said the Calendar & Contact Syncing in addition to Greylisting isn't bad.


----------



## mitgib (Jun 16, 2015)

AMDbuilder said:


> I believe the focus was on adding CentOS 7 support.  That being said the Calendar & Contact Syncing in addition to Greylisting isn't bad.


Be careful with CentOS 7, found an issue with /etc/wwwacct.conf

Insure MINUID 1000 or you will break the ability to auth email clients for anyone between UID 500-999

Not sure if this was repaired yet in their setup script, but while using CURRENT it was present.


----------



## DomainBop (Jun 16, 2015)

mitgib said:


> At least they were not 11 years behind on greylisting like they were with IPv6 support




No they were 12 years behind this time.  Postgrey has been available on FreshPorts since Wed, 1 Sep 2004  ...and there were a few white papers published in 2003.


I've been using greylisting for years (with Postfix and Postgrey) and I'm a big fan of its ability (when used with other tools) to reduce SPAM. The biggest drawback to greylisting is the delay when receiving mail from unrecognized servers for the first time which can be a pain if you're registering for a site or service and waiting for their verification email to arrive. Most servers use 5-15 minute delays but I've encountered a few misconfigured servers that don't attempt to resend for 24+ hours. When you're setting up greylisting for the first time its also a good idea to whitelist trusted senders so important emails won't be delayed during the "training" process.


----------

